# Two Fukushima Concerts - You can help



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2013)

Two concerts in collaboration with very young musicians from schools in Fukushima, survivors of the 2011 Japan earthquake.

Δείτε το βιντεάκι και αποφασίστε. 
[video]http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2074975087/two-fukushima-concerts/widget/video.html[/video]


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2013)

*Keys of Change Two Year Anniversary Video*

Keys of Change became two years old: two years, eight projects.

[video=youtube;J3OiQAajGMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J3OiQAajGMc[/video]


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2013)

Σήμερα στο tvxs.gr:
Η μουσική όπλο ενάντια στην ανθρωπιστική κρίση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως έχω τώρα μια ωραία κάρτα από τη Σιέρα Λεόνε, με ιδιόχειρους χαιρετισμούς, και γραμματόσημα που απεικονίζουν τον _Picathartes gymnocephalus_, τον οποίο ωστόσο η ΕΕ, μεταφράζοντας από το αγγλικό White-necked Rockfowl, τον έχει κάνει _*λευκοτράχηλο *πικαθάρτη_. (Μα, ξέρετε πόσα γλωσσικά θέματα βγάζουν τα γραμματόσημα;)


----------



## SBE (Mar 20, 2013)

Είχες κι αυτό μαζί, όμως:


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2013)

Πώς, βεβαίως! Δύο πικαθάρτες και έναν πλουβιανό είχα κι εγώ. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2013)

To ποσό των 3.000 λιρών συγκεντρώθηκε -- ευτυχώς, επειδή στο Kickstarter, αν οι προσφορές δεν καλύψουν το ποσό που ζητάς, δεν παίρνεις τίποτα. 

Ευχαριστώ θερμά όσους συνφορουμίτες συνέβαλαν με τον οβολό τους. Να κι ένα βιντεάκι με τις ευχαριστίες του Πάνου και του συνοδοιπόρου του σ' αυτό το πρότζεκτ, φλαουτίστα Ζαχαρία Ταρπάγκου.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 28, 2013)

Πολύ χαίρομαι, μπράβο στα παιδιά και καλή δύναμη! 
(Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε βάλει εδώ σχετική πρόσφατη δημοσίευση στο tvxs.)


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2014)

...
*Young Fukushima Musicians to Give Concert in London*

Young musicians from schools in Fukushima, Japan, fill the stage of the Southbank Centre’s Queen Elizabeth Hall with music and stories of survival, courage and rebirth. These students, coming from one of the areas worst hit by the 2011 disaster, are in London for this unique performance, to share through music their remarkable journey of collaboration, strength and hope.

Keys of Change is a charity formed by individuals of different backgrounds who deeply believe that playing music can make this world a better place. It was established in 2011 with the aim of advancing the lives of children and young people around the world through musical education and access to live classical music performances.The British concert pianist and founder of Keys of Change, Panos Karan, has been on four visits to the Fukushima area since 2011, and has worked with students in several schools, helping them develop their musical skills and performing with them in concerts. Inspired by the dedication, enthusiasm and high musical standard of the students, Keys of Change has invited them to perform at the Southbank Centre.

The Orpheus Sinfonia, orchestra of the Orpheus Foundation, is, under the artistic direction of Thomas Carroll, establishing itself as one of the most vibrant, dynamic and inspiring of young orchestras.The Orpheus Sinfonia was founded in 2008 as an orchestra to provide opportunity and support for those exceptionally talented young musicians emerging from study into the profession.The orchestra attracts the very best of music conservatoire graduates, forming an elite group of performers excelling in artistic distinction.We are delighted to be working in collaboration with the Fukushima Youth Sinfonietta, supporting them as they come to the UK to perform and, through the incredible power of music, to find their voices and a way to move forward following the devastation of the tsunami in Japan.







*Fukushima Youth Sinfonietta 
*Wednesday 2 April 2014, 7:30 pm, Queen Elizabeth Hall, Southbank Centre

Programme includes:
*Ronald Corp*: Commotio (World premiere)
*Fryderyk Chopin*: Piano Concerto No.1
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Flute Concerto No.2 in D, K.314
*Edward Elgar*: Salut d'amour, Op.12

Young musicians from schools in Fukushima, Japan share music and stories of survival, hope and rebirth.

These students, coming from one of the areas worst hit by the 2011 tsunami and subsequent nuclear disaster are in London for this unique performance to present, through music, their remarkable journey of strength and collaboration.

The programme includes the world premiere of Ronald Corp's _Commotio_, commissioned for this performance.

Performers
*Fukushima Youth Sinfonietta*
in collaboration with
*Orpheus Sinfonia*
*Thomas Carroll* _conductor_
*Panos Karan* _piano_
*Zach Tarpagos* _flute
_http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/whatson/fukushima-youth-sinfonietta-79609


BBC NEWSNIGHT: Fukushima Youth Sinfonietta play Newsnight theme


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2014)

...
Panos Karan with Fukushima Youth Sinfonietta and Orpheus Sinfonia, Thomas Carroll conductor 
Queen Elizabeth Hall - London - 2 April, 2014

Chopin - Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor, Opus 11

1st movement, _Allegro maestoso_







2nd movement, _Romance - Larghetto_ in E major







3rd movement, _Rondo - Vivace_ in E major


----------

